# Blood Red Piesided Corn



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

What are the genetics behind these snake?
I've read on ians vivarium that 2 diffused corns make a bloodred and then add 2 pieds make a piesided corn
How would you be able to get the pied in the first place?
Would someone be able to run me through the whole process?
I'm new to genetics 
cheers


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Mr_Goodbytes said:


> What are the genetics behind these snake?
> I've read on ians vivarium that 2 diffused corns make a bloodred and then add 2 pieds make a piesided corn
> How would you be able to get the pied in the first place?
> Would someone be able to run me through the whole process?
> ...


 
You could drop a PM to Ssthisto - she knows more about the workings of corn snakes than I do about my toaster!

Or there's Cornmorphs, Steven Sharp, Athravan (I think) can't think of anyone else off the top of my head


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> You could drop a PM to Ssthisto - she knows more about the workings of corn snakes than I do about my toaster!
> 
> Or there's Cornmorphs, Steven Sharp, Athravan (I think) can't think of anyone else off the top of my head


Paul Chase.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> You could drop a PM to Ssthisto - she knows more about the workings of corn snakes than I do about my toaster!
> 
> Or there's Cornmorphs, Steven Sharp, Athravan (I think) can't think of anyone else off the top of my head


Awesome, i'll drop them all a PM 
Is paul chase his screen name?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Its very new on the scene, I'm not sure you'll get a 100% definite answer. If its not a combination and just a morph in its own right then you'd have to buy parents with that gene.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Pied sided is an odd one - I believe there are one or two lines where it seems to act as a recessive, but many pied sided looking corns actually seem to be polygenetic (selective/random part of the bloodred morph) and not inherited in the normal dominant/recessive way you'd expect to find.

There has not been any pied sided non-bloodred corns bred yet, so it may well be that the two genes cannot be separated. This is why you'll find wildly differing prices on pied sideds ... whether or not the line seems to be recessive, plus the amount of white involved.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

ANy pics of a BR pied sided? I likes pretty corn pics


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> ANy pics of a BR pied sided? I likes pretty corn pics


 
Fantastic aren't they


----------

